

First person indie action movie filmed entirely with a Go Pro. Violent. - kentf
http://www.awsm.com/13883/now-this-is-how-you-use-a-go-pro/

======
michaelwww
warning: someone gets their head blown off in a shower of blood in the first
10 sec. I'm just waking up this Sun morn, not really ready for that.

~~~
kentf
good point... changing the description

------
cteixeira
Extraordinary. Great idea and very well done implementation.

